# Here's the Dayton Ohio Winter swap meet and the Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet for 2018



## Foxclassics (Jan 26, 2018)

2018 swap meets for Dayton Ohio and Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meets 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Feb 6, 2018)

I might go to the Feb. meet, but there is a chance that I will go south to visit my grandparents.


----------



## ADVHOG (Feb 6, 2018)

Tag...


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 18, 2018)

I need to get out and do something this winter..Should be there, just looking around. What will you guys bring?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 20, 2018)

Who's coming out this weekend? I'm on the fence but looking for a good excuse to make the drive


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2018)

My granny is still a bit weak from illness, so, I will be going to the swap meet. I would rather her recover fully before I visit, since her immune system has to get stronger again.

I might set up with my Radiobike parts again. Still plenty to go around. I am looking for a couple of wheels for an old school mountain bike, but I am good on my vintage stuff. I will mainly be browsing.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 20, 2018)

If anyone has any TOC gear, form solo pedals to single tube tires, etc etc PM me, maybe we can make some pre-dealin happen


----------



## Foxclassics (Feb 20, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> If anyone has any TOC gear, form solo pedals to single tube tires, etc etc PM me, maybe we can make some pre-dealin happen



Hey Jesse, you mentioned single tube tire and I forgot I have a Goodyear 26 inch tire but the valve is missing. Looks to be in pretty good shape but dirty and the valve  stem. 







Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm thinking of stopping by missed the last one


----------



## partsguy (Feb 24, 2018)

I have been under the weather since Wednesday, and browsed this morning. I did not set up my booth. Good turn out, a few more vendors!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 24, 2018)

Any pictures of today's swap?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Feb 24, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> Any pictures of today's swap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



No I didn't take any. To busy selling!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 25, 2018)

Just took a few pics. A vendor had a 63 Schwinn Buddy. Never seen a 63 before as it had a "no gooseneck" type handle bars. Plain white "s" seat. It was odd but wanted more that I can afford. Sorry no other pics.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 25, 2018)

Does anyone know who had the buddy and how to get ahold of him


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 25, 2018)

He set up by the ramps in the corner. Maybe others can help.


----------

